#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Γεωθερμία

## ΣΑΚΗ ΑΝ

Καλημέρα , θα ήθελα μερικές γενικές πληροφορίες για το γ/θ στην Γεωθερμία (για παράδειγμα τι είναι σε τι μας εξυπηρετεί) νομίζω ότι χει σχέση με την ενθαλπία άλλα και γιαυτό  δεν είμαι σίγουρος .

----------

